# "Candle on the Water" Piano/Voice cover from Pete's Dragon



## Benji (Mar 30, 2014)

I read the stickies and don't think I'm breaking any rules by posting this here.  First time I've posted my work in The Blue Note, so I hope you guys enjoy it!  This is one of my all-time favorite songs from Disney's semi-animated Pete's Dragon, originally sung by Helen Reddy.  So without further adiue...

[video=youtube_share;Sxd9SaXk698]http://youtu.be/Sxd9SaXk698[/video]


----------

